# oil light on 2003 gti 1.8 turbo



## wolfsburgman (Sep 20, 2006)

but iam getting good oil pressure and the oil temp is at 200-220 any ideas what the problem could be please help thanks


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

how do u know u get good oil pressure? it could be sensor


----------

